# Heater Core NON AC car



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

It has been a while since I assembled a 65 GTO. Just got one of my cars out of storage and smelled antifreeze on the inside of the car. Also the inside of the windshield fogs up when I put the defrost on. I hate to say it but looks like I will have to replace the heater core. I seem to recall that there are some hidden nuts on the firewall side of the blower box. I have to think that the hood and pass. fender has to come off to get at the complete blower box. Any tips from anyone who has gone through this would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If I remember correctly I pulled the inner fender, outer fender and hood. I've heard of some mechanics who drill a 3/4" hole in the inner fender to get to the bottom nut on the heater box. Then you have to remove the inner heater box to remove the core from the inside.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not necessary to remove all those body pieces , can be done with the right extensions and 1/4 drive socket right angle ratchet. snap on makes it.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I really didn't want to take all those large parts off my car if I did not have to, to gain access. Pulling the heater box obviously cannot be avoided

Pontiac; could and would the inner fender have to be pulled off first?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is one 7/16" headed nut on the nine-o'clock postion of the heater box facing the car from the radiator. It is the trouble one. Like pontiac said, the right tools. I don't remove the inner fenderwell---just remove enough fasteners to gain access with the wobble socket on the extension. Has to be a deep socket due to the stud. I've never had to remove a hood or a fender. I think when I did mine last on either goat, I left that one nut off during re-assembly on purpose!!! (that was in the '80's).


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of the firewall for the heater, if this might help.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. If I can swap out the heater core without removing major sheet metal pieces works for me as I do not have the extra hands to help remove the hood etc. Does the dash pod have to come out to get access to the heater box controls or can I disconnect the cables from under the dash? My car is back in storage and I am only going from memory as to all the steps to gain access to the heater core. Most likely get the car back out next month and get on it. Once again, thank you for all the good advice.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can change out the heater core on a 67 without taking the body apart?


----------

